# How far from home is too far for lost pigeon?



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

Hi, a banded pigeon found me yesterday and decided my hallway closet and laptop in the living room were a perfect spot to rest. I did get him out of the house but he came back in. So I got his band ID and put him outside in an old cage with water and some gerbil food that I had on hand.

I looked up his band and found the owner. The owner wasn't available so I left a message and my phone number. To the persons surprise the bird is more than 4000 km away from home and she thinks it was likely let out for a race on Saturday. I haven't heard back from the owner yet. I will gladly take his advice or what he wants into consideration if and when he calls back.

I don't know anything about pigeons except for what I read yesterday. I did find a local breeder who came and took a quick look. He said he doesn't seem injured but he doubts the bird will make his way back home. He said he lost his way and came this far so even if he flies off he thinks chances of him getting home are almost nil. Is this true? The breeder said it would be best if we kept him but if we don't want him he'll take it.

So, question my big question is, if this bird is truly lost what are his chances of getting back home from this distance. (I think it's about 4250 km or 2640 miles.). Should we release him or do as the breeder suggested and keep him or rehome him?

The kids love him and DH had pigeons as a kid (but doesn't really know too much about racing/homing pigeons) so we would be willing to do what is needed to give him a proper home, but if it truly is best to release him after we know he's healthy enough to leave we will. 

Now, if we do keep him I have a million questions. Should I start a new thread with my millions of questions, add them onto this thread or do seperate threads for each on? And what part of the forum would be best? I am the kind of person who will research for ages before selecting a new pet but this fellow just stopped by for an unexpected visit so I don't know where to start yet.

Edit: He hasn't flown for us yet, just walked around. Hasn't even flapped his wings but has been fine with us holding and touching him. Does not seem to have pain anywhere.


Thanks,
Amanda

Here is a photo of him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he may of been sent to a loft closer to you and trained as a young bird and then flown in the race as a young bird or was sold as a breeder and got out...but banded at the place he hatched.. the person you talked to needs to find out where this bird went after he banded and weaned it in his loft...if not keep him..it seems he has picked your house to live anyway. wether he will stay or not is anyone's guess.. he is very nice. what does the band say?


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response.

The band says CU 11 and the numbers are 11630.

So, if the guy I contacted doesn't get back to me I'll plan to keep him. Or at least provide a home if he decides to stick around. He's been super cuddly with my 12 year old and cooed loudly when she held him and stroked his chest. She was so proud. 

I was told by the lady who answered the phone they were in British Columbia and we are in Ottawa, Ontario. So it definitely is a big distance between us.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

abrownrigg said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> The band says CU 11 and the numbers are 11630.
> 
> ...


the 11 means he is a 2011 hatched bird and was probably sold as a breeder to someone near to you and he got out or they let him out thinking he would stay.. he sounds pretty cool and tame..if they do not get back to you then ...yes keep him, in the mean time he will need a food for pigeons or doves if you can find it..wild bird food with some dried green peas added and safflower seeds would do.. I assume he knows where the water is.


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> the 11 means he is a 2011 hatched bird and was probably sold as a breeder to someone near to you and he got out or they let him out thinking he would stay.. he sounds pretty cool and tame..if they do not get back to you then ...yes keep him, in the mean time he will need a food for pigeons or doves if you can find it..wild bird food with some dried green peas added and safflower seeds would do.. I assume he knows where the water is.


The "owner" just called me back. He said it is one he likely sold to someone who lives a few hours away. He thinks that the air sacks on his back(?) are likely injured since he won't fly. He's going to check his records at home tonight and call me back about it. If he's injured he would prefer we keep him and not return him to the other person. He said most times an injured bird will be culled and he doesn't want that to happen.

So, I guess I'll find out tonight or tomorrow whether we will have a new pet or not.

He also said he'd be more than happy to answer questions and help me out with info to get started. 

I'll go to the agriculture store tomorrow and get what's needed but he said the gerbil food will be alright for a few days. I think I have some dried peas downstairs, if so I'll add a bit in.

The pigeon is drinking water. I haven't seen him do it on his own but we have been splashing it and then he'll drink a bunch of it each time. I also added a teaspoon of powerade to it. (I think it's about 2 cups of water and 1 teaspoon of powerade.)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is great!, he sound like a great breeder, I hope you get to keep him.. it was good of you to call though. sounds like he has got it made there .,,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your care of this bird and your research and concern. His position on the pic with his back hunched makes me think he is possibly ill, unless it is just a bad pic. Has he eaten at all?

Please follow these guidelines first http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


, keep the bird out of drafts and feed him some wild bird seed for now. I would highly recommend get a drop of organic apple cider vinegar in his water, to get his PH back to where it should be and get the good gut flora going.

His health needs to be the main focus right now.*


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

Here is another picture of him. That one was taken looking down from above. I can get more pictures if needed.










I have some ACV but in the cupboard but it isn't organic. Would that be ok for now? I can't get to the store until later tonight. I do have probiotic capsules that I could break open if that would help. I remember seeing something about it somewhere yesterday.

Also, I think I may have some bird seed mix in a closet downstairs. I'll have to take a look. If I find it I'll either note what's in it to see if it's ok or I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Is he eating?

Yes, you can give a drop of ACV in the water.

A probiotic cap is also fine, I give mine a cap if it is small.

I slick it down with a drop of olive oil or neem oil, (no more then a drop) put it on back of tongue and gently push it to the back and allow bird to close beak and swallow.

If you don't feel comfortable with that put it on seed and get it to stick with a tiny bit of oil or just give him the ACV in the water..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Bird seed would be a great plus. I would not release him under any circumstances, even if the previous 'owner' instructs you to. I agree, the breeder sounds like a very upstanding Pigeon Person. That is good....and a bit more atypical than it should be, actually (in that he shows great concern for the individual Pigeon).

Not necessary immediately...but...you should investigate whether there are any Avian vets in your area. Might be worth a check-up/exam.


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

Sounds good. I'll wait until my daughter is home in a few hours to help with the probiotic. How much ACV should I add to the water? DD said it was eating for her last night. I've found some bird food that my dad had left us last fall. I forgot all about it. I've attached the pictures. If these foods are acceptable or better than the gerbil food for a day then I'll switch the food. Should I measure how much I put in with him and then see what's left tonight? I've also put a picture of him directly from the side and a picture of the cage to make sure it's ok until I know what is going on. I've been keeping the cage half in the sun and half in the shade and brought it into the garage overnight since the top is not predator proof.

Any suggestions to help him out are greatly appreciated.

(Pictures of pigeon and cage in next message because of photo limit.)

Food 1

















Food 2


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

Pictures of pigeon today and of cage.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please keep the bird out of drafts of wind, he should be in a warm place-bring inside, because of health concerns. Pigeons like being up high.

Read the link.

A drop of ACV in the water is fine.

I would not give any old seed to my birds. but that kind of bird seed is fine. *


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *Please keep the bird out of drafts of wind, he should be in a warm place-bring inside, because of health concerns. Pigeons like being up high.
> 
> Read the link.
> 
> ...


I'll bring him in. I'm going through the link now but have a home daycare with two kids climbing on me so it's slow going. I'll toss the bird seed.


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

Jaye said:


> Bird seed would be a great plus. I would not release him under any circumstances, even if the previous 'owner' instructs you to. I agree, the breeder sounds like a very upstanding Pigeon Person. That is good....and a bit more atypical than it should be, actually (in that he shows great concern for the individual Pigeon).
> 
> Not necessary immediately...but...you should investigate whether there are any Avian vets in your area. Might be worth a check-up/exam.


I found one last night but haven't contacted them yet. (I tried to phone earlier but no answer.)

http://lynwoodanimalhospital.ca/team/dr-robin-roscoe/

I know there are lots of vets that deal with birds but she's the only one I've seen more specifically trained for avian.


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

I checked by-laws. I am allowed to keep a pigeon under certain conditions but I'm not allowed to keep him indoors. I need to measure my back yard to make sure I can keep it far enough from the house and property line but otherwise I can make it work. 

I have a few questions though. 1. There are exceptions for when he can fly. If the air sacks are deflated, will he ever be able to fly again? I will see about getting into the avian vet if we keep him, but just curious for now.
2. What would be the minimum/maximum housing size you would recommend for him?
3. Any tips on housing for him? I don't plan on getting any more. We do have cold winters and summers get warm. If I build something for him I want to do it right the first time. (Or any links to tips/directions.)

I'd love to keep him but if we can't keep him safe, healthy and happy then I'd rather rehome him to somebody that can.



Here is the by-law: (Please let me know if there is anything concerning that you see.)

PIGEONS

79 No person shall keep pigeons or doves or both (hereinafter referred to in this Section as "birds") in an area of the City where the zoning permits residential land use unless: 
(a) the owner of the birds is a member of a recognized racing or homing pigeon club, which is affiliated with a national pigeon association, and 
(b) the birds are not kept in, upon, or under any building used for human habitation, 
(c) the birds are kept in a loft of sufficient size to house all birds, which shall provide a minimum space of 1.0 square meters of loft space for every ten (10) birds, and be so constructed as to prevent escape by the birds, 
(d) the birds' loft is located at a distance of not less than seven (7) meters from any dwelling, shop or apartment building, and at a distance of not less than three (3) meters from any adjoining property line, 
(e) the maximum number of birds kept by any person on any property in an area of the City where the zoning permits residential land use is forty (40) between November 1 of one year and March 31 of the following year and seventy (70) between April 1 and October 31, 
(f) each bird wears a metal or plastic leg band that shall identify the owner of the bird, 
(g) none of the birds are permitted to perch, roost, nest or rest upon any premises other than on the premises of the owner, 
(h) any bird afflicted with an infectious or contagious disease is not kept, except in a licensed animal hospital or under conditions of isolation and quarantine approved by the Medical Officer of Health, as applicable, and 
(i) all lands and premises where the birds are kept, are kept and maintained in a sanitary condition at all times, and all waste materials from said lands and premises are disposed of in a manner that will not create a public nuisance or health hazard. 
79A. (1) The owner of pigeons or doves or both may permit the birds to fly twice daily between the hours of 6 a.m. and 10 a.m. and between the hours of 4 p.m. and 8 p.m. provided that the owner of the birds supervises the flights. 
(2) No owner of pigeons or doves or both shall permit flights at any time other than the times provided for in subsection (1) or permit unsupervised flights. 
(3) The provisions of subsection (1) do not apply during a flight event conducted by a recognized racing or homing pigeon club. 
80 Section 79 shall not apply to a person keeping pigeons or doves or both where such person resides on lands zoned agricultural, general rural, rural, rural-agricultural or marginal resource in the applicable zoning by-laws of the old municipalities or any successor by-law thereto.


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

Ok. I'm going to pick up supplies tonight. I haven't heard anything yet so I'm going to assume he's staying with us.

The store I'm going to carries Baden mixes in 50lb bags. It's the only size they carry but I think I can use this as a base to make food mix for our gerbils too. Is there a specific type that would be best? He still isn't flying or trying to fly so I don't think he'll be getting a lot of exercise.

I'm going to get some ivermectin for birds to make sure he doesn't have any mites or other little creatures that could infect our other animals. I think it's Avio-Med. How long does this last? I'm thinking of getting a second bottle for our gerbils to have on hand since this is the first I've been able to find it. The store said they may not be getting any more in.

I can get a 3kg bag of grit. I'm not sure what type it is or if there is a choice. Any suggestions or recommendations if there are choices?

The store also carries Natural Antwerp products.

Is there anything else I should be getting? If they don't have it here I'm willing to look around or order it online but I want to get this guy set up with proper nutrition tonight.

I'm going to look through the section about housing after but if somebody has a suggestion on what to build for a single bird who is not flying please let me know. I'll start working on something permanent for him this weekend.

Thanks so much everyone!!!

Amanda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Make sure to give exact dose of Ivermectin for a pigeon, they do not do well on most other bird wormers, be very careful.

A fifty pound bag of seed will last a while, please make sure to keep it cool and in an airtight container, to keep it free from bugs and to keep it dry. Pigeon seed that gets wet or moldy is dangerous to pigeons.

Here are the ingredients to a decent pigeon mix: http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

*


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *Make sure to give exact dose of Ivermectin for a pigeon, they do not do well on most other bird wormers, be very careful.
> 
> A fifty pound bag of seed will last a while, please make sure to keep it cool and in an airtight container, to keep it free from bugs and to keep it dry. Pigeon seed that gets wet or moldy is dangerous to pigeons.
> 
> ...


These are the drops they have: http://aviomed.com/category.php?id_category=18

The man at the store said 2 drops and I could repeat every 6 weeks for prevention if I want. Does that sound right?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

abrownrigg said:


> These are the drops they have: http://aviomed.com/category.php?id_category=18
> 
> The man at the store said 2 drops and I could repeat every 6 weeks for prevention if I want. Does that sound right?


*That should work, and it is a topical, so it should be easy to get correct dose. *


----------

